# WMF 1200S F166 & F186 Error Codes Fix



## Easky15 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hello all, Not sure i'm in the right forum here never mind the right section, If i'm in the wrong place here could someone please point me in the right direction,

My problem is I have a friends WMF 1200S Coffee Machine that recently stopped working, it mainly says plug and clean and displays the F166 error code (flow meter malfunction during steam boiler feeding) but sometimes also shows a F186 code (timeout during steam boiler filling)

I have so far found and fixed 2 visible faults inside the unit, One problem was a water leak from a push fit connector on the boiler and the other was a bad electrical connector on the main board with burn marks and sparking during use, I soldered the wires directly into the board now but still have the same error codes showing,

Online support for these in english is pretty much non existent from what i can see and i tried calling WMF myself and have to say they are beyond useless when it comes to customer service and that's me being polite,

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------

